# Grave Digger Animatronic Completed



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Didn't turn out quite like I pictured in my head...but I still like it.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Everything looks great! Almost like you caught the digger and the skeleton doing something they weren't supposed to...


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

*New grave digger*

This looks cool. You did a nice job. Does the lantern light up?


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks 
Yep, I put a c7 in there


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great. For some reason it reminds me of Icabod Crane.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is really cool. Cute but not too cute. I like the way you worked 2 animations out of that. It really looks good.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great. I bet your neighbors love your display.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The gravedigger has such a charming young country boy look, although I think Parabola is on to something. I think the kid and the skellie just tied some tin cans to the bumper of someone's car...or maybe tipped a cow


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> The gravedigger has such a charming young country boy look, although I think Parabola is on to something. I think the kid and the skellie just tied some tin cans to the bumper of someone's car...or maybe tipped a cow


LOL, I like that


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job on that. Got some pics of the mech of that prop?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

It looks very nice ... you did a good job on these.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice job on that. Got some pics of the mech of that prop?


Here's two vids at different stages of building


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I think he looks great maybe a little skinny try to bulk him up a bit and see if you like that better.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the vids. I take it that the skelly is on another motor.


----------

